# Taking in a feral teenage kitten



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

About 4 months ago, I rescued these 2 kittens that kept meowing from the next yard over.

The mother was in the process of moving them, and we got 2. 
Little did we know, there was a 3rd one. 
A few months later, the kitten appeared.
At the time, I didn't do TNR, so we didn't attempt to capture him. 
Now, he's about 5-6 months old, and neutered.

I want to capture him and take him on, and get him adopted. 
I have experience with semi-Ferals, and he does term feral.
He doesn't hiss or growl. 
He just meows.
He's very cute, and I feel like it's unfair that his brother and sister got a good home, but he didn't. 

So, what do you guys think?
Should I take him in, and socialize him? 
I have a nice big double decker cage to put him in. 
I can't upload a picture from my phone, buy he is a tiger stripes tabby with a white chest and underbelly. 
I know who the mother and father are. 
His eat is tipped very little, which is good, because that will help in adoption.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi LowFatPAt, Yes if you can. its a shame he is on his own and I am sure you will find him a loving home. My two kitts were feral and are now three yrs old and are so loving, Good luck I hope all goes well. lol. :thumb


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it would be very sweet of you to try to find a home for him. I have a girl who I had to say was not even semi feral, but fully feral, and a year and a half later, she is a sweetheart, although I can't pick her up. But I can pet her, and scratch her, and she recently started to allow my hubby to do the same. She used to eat from garbage cans and run and we'd only see her at night, she lived in my neighborhood for years. I take care of her, and she is fixed and ear tipped, but she could never live inside, she will only even take a few steps inside our garage but won't sit down. I think this boy that you have found is young enough that you can definitely tame him and make him a sweetie pie like the other two. I say go for it, you will change his life......heck, flat out give him life if you do. What is bad about that? Good for you for caring enough to take care of helpless kitties


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of him 

You can see the grey in his mother, and the tiger stripe brown in his father, and the white is from his aunt (The fathers sister)
I think all the cats are related, so there was inbreeding, but its just cats.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Pat, how's it going with your little kittie , he is so gorgeous in his photo, I don't think it would take long to find a loving forever home for him. good luck.


----------

